# Was gibt den Ausschlag, wenn Sie sich zwischen zwei ähnlichen Spielen eines Genres entscheiden müssen?



## Administrator (10. September 2006)

*Was gibt den Ausschlag, wenn Sie sich zwischen zwei ähnlichen Spielen eines Genres entscheiden müssen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Ganon2000 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Was gibt den Ausschlag, wenn Sie sich zwischen zwei ähnlichen Spielen eines Genres entscheiden müssen?*

So allgemein kann ich das nicht sagen. Das entscheide ich jedesmal indiviuell. Kann das Szenario sein, die Steuerung, die technische Qualität... kommt eben immer auf die jeweiligen Spiele an.


----------



## HanFred (10. September 2006)

*AW: Was gibt den Ausschlag, wenn Sie sich zwischen zwei ähnlichen Spielen eines Genres entscheiden müssen?*

meistens die story. aber wie ich mich kenne, würde ich trotzdem einfach beide kaufen.


----------



## Christian2510 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Was gibt den Ausschlag, wenn Sie sich zwischen zwei ähnlichen Spielen eines Genres entscheiden müssen?*

[X] Hersteller/Serie


----------



## bsekranker (10. September 2006)

*AW: Was gibt den Ausschlag, wenn Sie sich zwischen zwei ähnlichen Spielen eines Genres entscheiden müssen?*

[X] Gesamteindruck 

Wie soll ich mich sonst entscheiden, wenn das eine Spiel eine Highend-Grafik sowie gute Soundeffekte hat, dafür aber auch enorm hohe Hardwareanforderungen und kaum Langzeitmotovation liefert, das andere Spiel zwar eine tolle Story und ein interessantes Setting hat, die technische Qualität und der Multiplayer-Modus aber zu wünschen übrig lassen?


----------



## eat (10. September 2006)

*AW: Was gibt den Ausschlag, wenn Sie sich zwischen zwei ähnlichen Spielen eines Genres entscheiden müssen?*

der mehrspieler modus. da ich wenn eigentlich fast nie einzelspieler modus spiele und wenn nur online kommt es mir da sehr drauf an.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. September 2006)

*AW: Was gibt den Ausschlag, wenn Sie sich zwischen zwei ähnlichen Spielen eines Genres entscheiden müssen?*

Bauchgefühl. Ich habe teilweise schon Spiele gekauft die eine schlechtere Grafik (...) und schlechtere Wertungen als vergleichbare Produkte bekommen haben. War aber trotzdem glücklich damit. Bei Spielen wo ich nur die Grafik vergleiche und eigentlich kein richtiges Bauchgefühl da ist, lasse ich den Kauf meistens bleiben. Aktuell ist es praktisch bei 97% der erhältlichen Spiele so. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Birdclemens (10. September 2006)

*AW: Was gibt den Ausschlag, wenn Sie sich zwischen zwei ähnlichen Spielen eines Genres entscheiden müssen?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.09.2006 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Bauchgefühl. Ich teilweise schon Spiele gekauft die eine schlechtere Grafik (Inhalte gesamt) und schlechtere Wertungen bekommen haben. War aber trotzdem glücklich damit. Bei Spielen wo ich nur die Grafik vergleiche und eigentlich kein richtiges Bauchgefühl da ist, lasse ich den Kauf meistens bleiben. Aktuell ist es praktisch bei 97% der erhältlichen Spiele so.
> 
> Regards, eX!



Stimmt ist bei mir ähnlich, wenn ich ein Spiel nur aus Grafik Gründen gekauft habe, wars meistens schlecht, Bauchgefühl zählt!  

lg


----------



## Iceman (10. September 2006)

*AW: Was gibt den Ausschlag, wenn Sie sich zwischen zwei ähnlichen Spielen eines Genres entscheiden müssen?*

Wenn ich alle Punkte der Umfrage ankreuzen könnte würd ichs tun. Auf einen davon kann ich das absolut nicht reduzieren.

Allerdings kommt das auch eher selten vor, dass ich mich zwischen zwei ähnlichen Produkten entscheiden müsste, mir würde jetzt momentan kein Fall einfallen. Entweder war etwaige Konkurrenz prinzipiell für mich uninteressant, es gab keine Konkurrenz oder ich hab beides gekauft.


----------



## ich98 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Was gibt den Ausschlag, wenn Sie sich zwischen zwei ähnlichen Spielen eines Genres entscheiden müssen?*

so eine Situation hab ich selten, wenn es doch der Fall ist.

[x] welche Demo besser ist
oder
[x]Bauchgefühl


----------



## GhostReloaded (11. September 2006)

*AW: Was gibt den Ausschlag, wenn Sie sich zwischen zwei ähnlichen Spielen eines Genres entscheiden müssen?*

Mir fehlt die Option/Optionen

[  ] kaufe mir beide
[  ] warte bis sie den Budget-Preis erreichen und kaufe beide

Also die Spieleauswahl kann man denk ich so Pauschal nicht an einem Fakt festnageln!

MfG


----------



## Hyperhorn (11. September 2006)

*AW: Was gibt den Ausschlag, wenn Sie sich zwischen zwei ähnlichen Spielen eines Genres entscheiden müssen?*

Da kann ich jetzt echt nix ankreuzen...
Das ist bei mir von Genre zu Genre verschieden.
Bei einem Formel 1-Rennspiel (Sony   )ist mir die Lizenz wahrscheinlich wichtiger als bei einem Shooter (Kommerz-Lizenz bzgl. Werbung oder Hollywood-Schinken   ), wobei man das auch mit einer aktiven Community ausgleichen könnte.
Dafür kann dann ein D&D-RPG ruhig wieder eine komplexere Steuerung aufweisen, was mich bei einem geradlinigen Shooter schon wieder aufregen würde.
Desweiteren kann ein Spiel meinetwegen anfangs noch etwas(!!) verbuggt sein, wenn ich weiß, dass dem Entwickler/ Publisher das nicht am Ar*** vorbeigeht und eine Lösung anstrebt.
Selbst auf eine Demo kann man sich nicht verlassen, schließlich ist die ein Aushängeschild und kann eine komplexe Story bsw. gar nicht transportieren.
Insofern ist ein Mix aus allen Aspekten für mich mehr oder weniger entscheidend.
Nur bei einer Sache kenne ich kein Pardon: Zwangs- systeme/registrierungen, Werbemüll, Datenspionage...


----------



## KoreaBaba (11. September 2006)

*AW: Was gibt den Ausschlag, wenn Sie sich zwischen zwei ähnlichen Spielen eines Genres entscheiden müssen?*

Eigentlich kommt es auf einige Punkte an.

Wenn die Qualität der beiden Produkte ähnlich und das Genre je das selbe ist, kommt es vor allem auf Dinge wie

* Spielumfang (Langzeitmotivation)
* Multiplayermodus (nur der Form halber dabei oder wirklich dauerhaft Spaß erzeugend?)
* Wie bugfrei das Spiel ist bzw. von welchem Hersteller es kommt (bei Blizzard & co weiß ich, dass es auch Jahre nach dem Release noch kostenlose Updates etc. gibt, bei EA kann ich froh sein, wenn zumindest die gröbsten Bugs noch beseitigt werden, bevor der Nachfolger vor der Tür steht   ).


Unwichtig dagegen (solange es keine schlechte Qualität hat) sind Dinge wie

* Grafik
* Sound / Musik
* Einfachheit der Bedinung (bei Langzeitmotivation habe ich ja genug Zeit sie zulernen ^^)
* Preis (so groß sind die Unterscheide bei Release eh kaum noch)
* Lizenz (die meisten Lizenzprodukte sind eh von eher durchschnittlicher Qualität)


Sogar eher als Manus sehe ich es an, wenn das Spiel komplett in deutsch ist, da dies oft Hand in Hand mit einer schlechten Übersetzung bzw. Synchronisation geht.
Im Shooter-Genre ist es sogar meist mit einer Zensur verbunden, weshalb man eh am besten aus dem Ausland importiert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. September 2006)

*AW: Was gibt den Ausschlag, wenn Sie sich zwischen zwei ähnlichen Spielen eines Genres entscheiden müssen?*

Wenn es sich um zwei Spiele eines Genres handeln würde, die wirklich von der Qualität her ungefähr gleich gut sind, dann würde ich mir zuerst das Spiel mit der längeren Spielzeit / Langzeitmotivation zum Vollpreis kaufen und das andere dann später als Low-Budget Version.


----------



## Succer (12. September 2006)

*AW: Was gibt den Ausschlag, wenn Sie sich zwischen zwei ähnlichen Spielen eines Genres entscheiden müssen?*

Ich wuerde wahrscheinlich beide kaufen   

The sUCCeR Himself


----------



## Solon25 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Was gibt den Ausschlag, wenn Sie sich zwischen zwei ähnlichen Spielen eines Genres entscheiden müssen?*

[X] Service

Würde ich mich zwischen einem Spiel von Ascaron und 



Spoiler



censored, will keine flame Diskussion


  entscheiden müssen, würde ich mich für Ascarons Produkt entscheiden. Weiss einfach das die sich sehr bemühen Mängel auszumerzen und sich (in Foren) um ihre Kundschaft kümmern


----------



## DawnHellscream (16. September 2006)

*AW: Was gibt den Ausschlag, wenn Sie sich zwischen zwei ähnlichen Spielen eines Genres entscheiden müssen?*

[x] besseres spiel


----------



## annon11 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Was gibt den Ausschlag, wenn Sie sich zwischen zwei ähnlichen Spielen eines Genres entscheiden müssen?*

Das kann man nicht immer so einfach sagen.ZB will ich  Gothic 3 haben, weil ich die Vorgänger klassen fand oder weil ich wissen will wie es mit der Geschichte weitergeht.Bei manchen SPiel weiß man auch einfach,dass sie für einen besser sind als andere.Oblivion habe ich gekauft und gleich wieder verkuaft,obwohl ich vorher wusste,dass es nicht mein Ding sein wird,kA woher.


----------



## Restless27 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was gibt den Ausschlag, wenn Sie sich zwischen zwei ähnlichen Spielen eines Genres entscheiden müssen?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.09.2006 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Bauchgefühl. Ich habe teilweise schon Spiele gekauft die eine schlechtere Grafik (...) und schlechtere Wertungen als vergleichbare Produkte bekommen haben. War aber trotzdem glücklich damit. Bei Spielen wo ich nur die Grafik vergleiche und eigentlich kein richtiges Bauchgefühl da ist, lasse ich den Kauf meistens bleiben. Aktuell ist es praktisch bei 97% der erhältlichen Spiele so.
> 
> Regards, eX!





Dito


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was gibt den Ausschlag, wenn Sie sich zwischen zwei ähnlichen Spielen eines Genres entscheiden müssen?*

[x]Technische Qualität

Alle Faktoren sind wichtig, aber da für mich eigentlich eh nur Genres mit quasi "eingebauter " Langzeitmotivation interessant sind, ist für mich die technische Qualität entscheidend.

Was nutzt mir das schönste Spiel, wenn Bugs mir den Spielspaß dran vermiesen?

Gruss,
Bremse


----------

